# Someone sell me on a Carradice (or similar) bag



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I read wayneanneli's thread about needing a bag for long rides. I'm looking for gear to do credit card touring and was planning to buy a nice, new rack for my Gunnar. Several folks are proponents of the Carradice and similar saddle bags. At first, I was pretty skeptical that they'd be suitable for light touring. But then I found that some of them are big enough and they are water proof. Not bad. I'm specifically looking at the Camper model.

So some questions for those who use these bags. Are they stable? Can you secure them pretty well or do they shake and bounce around a lot? 

Are they really waterproof?

And how do they affect the ride and handling? One thing I keep reading about touring is that it is better to keep the load low. These saddle bags move the load higher than with panniers. But they also shift the load forward compared to panniers. Is that good?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had one with a Bagman support. You can carry lots of stuff. The only time I noticed it was during standing climbs. I've been following the local trend by using a front-rack supported handlebar bag and generally prefer how the bike handles with that.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

have used Carradice for credit card tourig and commuting for 3+ years and have nothing but good things to say

bag's IME are totally waterproof - had mutiple 80+ mile days with constant rain and contents remained dry (it's not rated waterproof but is)

I've got the SQR - it moves a little but nothing I was uncomfortable with - don't use SQR with carbon seatposts

the weight is higher - for credit card touring and commuting it's fine - the bags can't handle heavy loads so it won't be a big deal

there are plenty of pictures of the bag on tour in my Poland ride reports

lemme know if you want more detail


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've used a Carradice Barley for commuting the past two years. It's their smallest bag, so would be marginal for even light touring. However, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of their larger bags for touring -- in fact, I plan to do so. What I like about the Carradice bags is the weight is centered on your bike so it affects handling very little, assuming you keep the bag stable. I found that a rack was necessary, and I use a Bagman with quick release tabs. Without the rack, the Barley swayed a lot and hit the backs of my legs when pedaling. A larger Carradice bag would be even worse in that regard, I think. 

Before buying the Barley, I was using a rear rack with rack bag. It affected my bike's handling and center of gravity much more. The weight was shifted more rearward, and it also seemed to make the bike feel tippier. 

The Carradice bags hold a surprising amount of gear, based on how much I can stuff in my Barley. Also, they do not seem to affect aerodynamics as much as you might expect because the bag is situated largely behind your body. I don't intentionally ride a lot in the rain, but have been caught in some pretty heavy showers while bike commuting, and the inside of my Barley has never gotten wet.

If you do decide to buy a Carradice bag, here's a tip. Most of the US dealers have limited supplies and are often back-ordered. I ordered my Barley and rack from sjscycles.com in England, and it cost a lot less even with shipping. Plus they had a wide selection of models to choose from, in different colors.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*About the needed rack...*

I can't seem to find the bagman rack on sjscycles.com and wallbike is sold out. And idea whether the "hupe" from Rivendell would help?









I'm torn but I might try the carradice camper. I'm not crazy about putting a rack on my gunnar, for some reason, but I already have nice panniers that I use with a mountain bike for grocery shopping.

They key will be whether I"m able to find one of those racks to keep the back stable.

thanks.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Rivendell rack should work fine. Velo-orange.com also sells one that attaches to your seatpost. Basically you just want something that supports the bottom of the bag so it doesn't sway or hit your legs.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

why no rack? while that riv thing appears rubber coated, I see more potential for frame (finish) damage with that than a rack. say dirt gets kicked up, makes its way b/w rubber "feet" and frame... rub, rub, rub... crying over over scratchy paint on chainstays


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I've liked my Carradice Nelson Longflap for credit card touring and brevets. I use it with a "Saddlebag Uplift," which provides a very handy quick-release feature (at the expense of some added weight -- the uplift frame is steel). The Longflap is quite versatile with it's inner collar that can be extended to enlarge the holding capacity. I agree that in some out-of saddle pedaling you can feel the bag swaying, but it dioesn't bother me at all. Here's a link showing the Uplift:

http://www.wallbike.com/carradice/uplift.html


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*More detail please...*



M.J. said:


> have used Carradice for credit card tourig and commuting for 3+ years and have nothing but good things to say
> 
> bag's IME are totally waterproof - had mutiple 80+ mile days with constant rain and contents remained dry (it's not rated waterproof but is)
> 
> ...


I'd like more detail  

Which bag did you use? Is it the "camper" model? What did you carry? And any idea how much your stuff weighed?

Thanks.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

I use a Nelson Longflap with a support rack. Combined with a handlebar bag that is my entire setup for B&B touring. This is a pic of my setup last year, carrying three days of food, clothing and spares:



With the rack the bag on the rear is pretty stable for out of saddle climbs. I had more problem with the handlebar bag, as all the swinging around destroyed a brand new bag in short order.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*good point*



FatTireFred said:


> why no rack? while that riv thing appears rubber coated, I see more potential for frame (finish) damage with that than a rack. say dirt gets kicked up, makes its way b/w rubber "feet" and frame... rub, rub, rub... crying over over scratchy paint on chainstays


I was thinking that I would try either the carradice bag or a real rack, since I already have nice panniers that I use on a mountain bike for grocery shopping. But that's a good point about that Rivendell "hupe." It would probably scratch the frame.

If I try the Carradice bag, I'd like to try it without a full rear rack, so maybe I'd have to look for one of the bagman racks or something similar if I want to avoid scratching my frame.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a Barley and a Nelson Long Flap. I use them with the support that clamps to the seat. No complaints. Once they are on, you forget they are there other than the fact that you can carry stuff. Call Wallingford Bikes, and they will treat you right.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> The Rivendell rack should work fine. Velo-orange.com also sells one that attaches to your seatpost. Basically you just want something that supports the bottom of the bag so it doesn't sway or hit your legs.


I do recall seeing some complaints about the rubber wearing and causing scratches. I'd go with a Bagman or SQR support.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

My Nelson Long Flap is attached to an SQR Bagman support and it works really well. I can load it up with clothes and lunch and on the way home, more clothes from the morning commute. Easily 5 pounds including the bag. The Bagman support limits swaying in all directions and can be removed with one bolt.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've decided to try a tubus rack first. For several reasons. One, I already have panniers, but not a rack on the bike I plan to tour with. Two, it seems like it'll be more versatile than the big saddle bag. And finally, if I don't like the ride with the rack/panniers, I can sell it or move it to my grocery bike (which has a crappy rack now). 

But I may buy a carradice eventually. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

llama31 said:


> I'd like more detail
> 
> Which bag did you use? Is it the "camper" model? What did you carry? And any idea how much your stuff weighed?
> 
> Thanks.


camper longflap saddle bag - with an SQR attachment - totally bombproof - the 3 guys who bought them at my suggestion are also totally happy with their bags

I got a big bag as I wanted it for both touring and commuting - commuting I wanted to be able to bring an ironed shirt to wear with suits at work without it getting wrinkled - for a while I also had to carry some extra street clothes to get from shower to office...

on tours it held an overnight set of clothes, street shoes, some further street and cycling clothing spares - for credit car touring I relied on a frame pack for weight of tools etc and a bar bag for passports, money, camera etc. - I toured for up to a week at a time - but my thought is that rather than bring extra stuff you can wash what few items of stuff you bring

the camper longflap bag is also expandable which is a nice feature - it allows bulk, not weight to be added

I don't think I ever exceeded the reccomended weight for the bag / SQR system - 12kg / 26lbs? perhaps - but I certainly came close and often had to crush a bulky load down and it always behaved well

the only time I wished I had had panniers was a long mountain descent in the High Tatras in Slovakia - we'd spent most of the morning and early afternon climbing up - I felt I could have let my speed go more with a lower load but still went plenty fast - certainly fast enough in the middle of nowhere in eastern Europe - that's the only problem I could spot - but for me it was only an issue on long 15-30 minute high speed descents

my commuting was heavy urban traffic - sometimes offroad - bad roads 

totally waterproof - commute in London - toured in a monsoon in Normandy and Brittany

great bag

looks cool too (look at my Poland - Slovakia trip report)

you want one


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

got mine from SJS - they are great - check out their Thorn cycles for a drool - an English Bruce Gordon


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a Scott Addict Carbon Fiber road bike (with a SEATMAST - not a seatpost) and occassionally I do light credit card touring. At least I did before I bought this bike. I have been looking at the Carradice Camper Longflap with the Bagman 2 Expedition support and the Bagman 2 Seatpost clamp (to go around my seatmast). Does anyone know if this setup will work?
And another question, the new Bagman "2" Expedition support has supports that attach to the seatstays or the seatpost clamp. Does Carradice no longer make the Expedition support without the additional support tubes?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Those bags don't really work that great and you spend a lot of money to get one. I have a friend who tours across the USA for 8 months at a time every year, his first set of touring bags were Carradice, first thing he noticed they weren't water proof and all of his stuff got wet, so he bought zip lock storage bags to put his stuff into then the bags went into the Carradice's, that solved that problem. Then after two years of touring the leather straps cracked making the bags useless, and they looked ugly because the canvas faded. If you want the snooty look to take your cutie on a picnic on a bright sunny day then fine, but if you want practicability then that's a different story. What's funny is he even had other tourists he ran into during those 2 years asking him why he got those bags! Grant at Rivendell sold him on those bags because my friend bought a Rivendell from Grant, so Grant can't be all wrong...

Anyway the best touring bags are the Ortlieb's, these are truly 100% waterproof, so much so you don't need zip lock bags even in the hardest downpour. Sure their not as attractive as the Carradice but the Ortlieb's will survive anything and last a good 10 years. My friend that had the Carradice bags got the Ortlieb's (due to tourists recommendations), he's been using those now for 10 or 11 years and they still look good.


----------

